# Pick yourself a super car for 10k



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got an urge to buy one of these.

Come on a 17 year old Maser, what could possibly go wrong :biggrin:









__
https://flic.kr/p/WxhJLC


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I'll bet there are falk who have ended up spending more on their ordinary motors than this would ever cost them.

I might get this I mean 23k 13 grand lol :yes:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706236700011?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&model=QUATTROPORTE&postcode=bb95hg&sort=price-asc&advertising-location=at_cars&make=MASERATI&radius=1500&page=1


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Had sat nav been invented in 2004?

Get a lot for the money there.

Really amazes me driving past used car sales sites ....£1200 /1500 for something with a years mot compared to a watch of same value.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> Had sat nav been invented in 2004?
> 
> Get a lot for the money there.
> 
> Really amazes me driving past used car sales sites ....£1200 /1500 for something with a years mot compared to a watch of same value.


 yep. I worked on the first BMW's with sat nav in 1993 But even a 2004 sat nav is very dated now, and your phone is better

I think I might have a M5 for that money, or a Bentley Turbo

Or a 760Li for the ultimate stealth machine? 0-60 5.6 seconds, silently.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

now you have me looking for an alternative to the Saab 900 Turbo convertible I covet. An Audi S4 convertible maybe... V8 loveliness


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I had a 1993 Audi coupe 2.0 about 5 years ago, which I drove for a few years, loved that car but it was too far gone in the end to make it viable. If I had the money I would like another but fully restored and a quattro


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> yep. I worked on the first BMW's with sat nav in 1993 But even a 2004 sat nav is very dated now, and your phone is better
> 
> I think I might have a M5 for that money, or a Bentley Turbo
> 
> Or a 760Li for the ultimate stealth machine? 0-60 5.6 seconds, silently.


 good call Scott you know your cars :yes:

One for @BondandBigM

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707016955158?sort=price-asc&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&make=FORD&postcode=bb95hg&radius=1500&model=MUSTANG&page=1

:biggrin: ok matey?



bridgeman said:


> Had sat nav been invented in 2004?
> 
> Get a lot for the money there.
> 
> Really amazes me driving past used car sales sites ....£1200 /1500 for something with a years mot compared to a watch of same value.


 yep car prices for wonderful stuff are making watch prices look stupid now :sign_wtf:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I mean 10 grand for the 760 as Scott points out



or something which merely goes on your wrist and tells the time?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Bought these 2 mint top of the range S Class 5 Litre V8 Coupes last year. The one in front is fully lavished and serviced by its single previous owner, who paid £128,000 for it 12 short years ago. The pair together which are immaculate in their reliability cost me 6 grand. Now remind me how many Rolex Subs, never mind the really posh stuff can you get for that. 1. If you are lucky. You pays your money and takes your choice? Bus and watch? :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Bought these 2 mint top of the range S Class 5 Litre V8 Coupes last year. The one in front is fully lavished and serviced by its single previous owner, who paid £128,000 for it 12 short years ago. The pair together which are immaculate in their reliability cost me 6 grand. Now remind me how many Rolex Subs, never mind the really posh stuff can you get for that. 1. If you are lucky. You pays your money and takes your choice? Bus and watch? :laugh:


 Hmm........watch & me bus pass (NO running costs) :tongue:

:laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Always fancied one of these


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Hmm........watch & me bus pass (NO running costs) :tongue:
> 
> :laugh:


 you sound like my dad fortunately he is more like me :yes: hence no bus



SBryantgb said:


> Always fancied one of these


 Yep love the 850 wrote to BM for a mag when I was a fresher in Leeds had a 91 850i on my wall in the Victorian digs on Lyddon Terrace which were bloody freezing

Nearly bought one in Bradford in 1998 then they told me it was 3 grand for an exhaust one side and I wasn't rich enough for that then or I'd have had it. I stuck to my 124 instead.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

then I bought a 928 which made the 850 exhaust seem a bargain :biggrin:

got to go now got to clean mums teeth :yes:

I keep gran in a coffin like Oli Reed


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

SBryantgb said:


> Always fancied one of these


 Don't. They are dull to drive and the multiplex electronics are a mare. If you do need one get the 840 not the 850, as it drives better with the V8 than it does with the V12. I worked for BMW during the launch of these, and wouldn't buy one.

But the M6 it supposedly replaced I would have in a heartbeat


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

@Nigelp

The Mustang would be of no interest, it's a V6 in fact I'll be surprised if it brings that much. In the states nobody wants them and they go for buttons.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd still take a big engined Merc coupe but there are any number of M3 coupes for well less than £10K.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> Always fancied one of these


 You might need a bit extra pocket money.

http://www.silverstoneauctions.com/2001-alpina-e31-b12

:huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Hmm........watch & me bus pass (NO running costs) :tongue:
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WRENCH said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6471377415


 Quality man, pure quality! (note the turnups on the trousers - - that's for when you knock the ash off your ciggie when driving, keeps it off the carpets) :notworthy:

Back in the day, one of the bosses in the leccy board bought a TVR - - standing joke was - - that's why the Board's Transit vans were fitted with tow eyes, to bring the TVR back in when it broke down 

Then he bought a Maserati, and tow eyes were fitted to the rest of the vans in the fleet - - -


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mel said:


> Quality man, pure quality! (note the turnups on the trousers - - that's for when you knock the ash off your ciggie when driving, keeps it off the carpets)


 Hat brim is also handy for fag ash. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> @Nigelp
> 
> The Mustang would be of no interest, it's a V6 in fact I'll be surprised if it brings that much. In the states nobody wants them and they go for buttons.


 Yep exactly what I thought lacking 2 but I once spoke to a bloke who reached 60 and traded his M5 for a 518i, I stood aghast that day in Prestons' in 1991 and asked him why - you know what he told me? No? Well it escapes me too at the moment. Old age I'm 44 now :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> Don't. They are dull to drive and the multiplex electronics are a mare. If you do need one get the 840 not the 850, as it drives better with the V8 than it does with the V12. I worked for BMW during the launch of these, and wouldn't buy one.
> 
> But the M6 it supposedly replaced I would have in a heartbeat


 Completely agree the 8 never caught on like the 6 did it? I got close on a few occasions and the last one was an 840 CI on a 1997 in silver with the 4.4 V8 and for sale at BOC in Bolton back in 2007, it was mint and a bargain too at £7,995 its one of those which got away. I bought a 12 month old X350 XJ8 instead which cost a lot more and by the time it was 4 the body work was full of bubbles and the brake pedal went to the floor - luckily at parking speed. I got out and it was peeing out brake fluid from under the car - the main brake pipes front to back both had completely corroded through due to sitting in sound deadening and being covered in plastic covers unseen to merrily rot away.

should have kept the 126 500 I let go for £750! Against the Jag. It was a mint last of the line full spec 1991 just about summed up why the S Class Benz is called the Special Class.





BondandBigM said:


> You might need a bit extra pocket money.
> 
> http://www.silverstoneauctions.com/2001-alpina-e31-b12
> 
> :huh:


 I do like that one! Oh yes :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:huh:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jul 15, 2017)

I prefer most things over a fancy car that truly haemorrhages money


----------



## ChrisjW (Jul 17, 2017)

If your looking for a fun track car. Check out a Ariel Atom. Might be able to pick a used one for 12k. But the way this car handles is crazy fun. Or if you can, test drive one.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

ChrisjW said:


> If your looking for a fun track car. Check out a Ariel Atom. Might be able to pick a used one for 12k. But the way this car handles is crazy fun. Or if you can, test drive one.


 I think you are being a bit optimistic there, they seem to retain a big proportion of their value, this side of the pond anyhow. Went out in a supercharged one last night. Absolutely mental performance with about 600bhp/ton.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

hmm the pic disappeared:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You maybe just get into a 911 for £10K. They didnt all blow up and plenty have been sorted, prices seem to be on the up

I guess you need to add a few quid for a proper inspection on these 996's though.

This looks like a bit of fun.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707047061307?radius=1501&sort=price-asc&postcode=se17tp&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&advertising-location=at_cars&make=PORSCHE&body-type=Convertible&body-type=Coupe&model=911&aggregatedTrim=996 Carrera 2&page=1


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> I'll bet there are falk who have ended up spending more on their ordinary motors than this would ever cost them.
> 
> I might get this I mean 23k 13 grand lol :yes:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706236700011?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&model=QUATTROPORTE&postcode=bb95hg&sort=price-asc&advertising-location=at_cars&make=MASERATI&radius=1500&page=1


 Annual Tax ……………… No details available

:laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Annual Tax ……………… No details available
> 
> :laugh:


 http://www.parkers.co.uk/maserati/quattroporte/saloon-2004/car-tax/


----------



## ChrisjW (Jul 17, 2017)

Padders said:


> I think you are being a bit optimistic there, they seem to retain a big proportion of their value, this side of the pond anyhow. Went out in a supercharged one last night. Absolutely mental performance with about 600bhp/ton.


 No, they are way more here. If I'm remembering right. Arieal was made in the UK, so I was hoping they would be a little cheaper there. For some reason we are not allowed to use the Honda 4 cylinder turbo charged engine in America.

So we drop LS1 in the back and call it day. The last one I drove had a LS1.


----------



## ChrisjW (Jul 17, 2017)

You can never go wrong with a 911 turbo. A 1998 911 with a wide body is a beautiful machine.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> Annual Tax ……………… No details available
> 
> :laugh:


 just waiting for a Merc s55 AMG Designo to be delivered from Northern Ireland, its sailing at 4 today, I think the tax is about £600 a year here and about 3 grand a year over there :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ChrisjW said:


> You can never go wrong with a 911 turbo. A 1998 911 with a wide body is a beautiful machine.


 looks a nice one

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707016959585?model=911&radius=1500&postcode=bb95hg&sort=price-asc&make=PORSCHE&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&page=2

thought the 996 was going to crash but its held fast for the past 10 years.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> You maybe just get into a 911 for £10K. They didnt all blow up and plenty have been sorted, prices seem to be on the up
> 
> I guess you need to add a few quid for a proper inspection on these 996's though.
> 
> ...


 as above i thought the 996 was well cooked 10 years ago after everyone flipped over the cylinder problems and cooling issues leading to cracked blocks but it never happened and they are a couple grand more then the bottom of market then which was 8k now its 10. Should have kept the concours '928 I let go in 2006 for 9 grand it would be 30 now


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> as above i thought the 996 was well cooked 10 years ago after everyone flipped over the cylinder problems and cooling issues leading to cracked blocks but it never happened and they are a couple grand more then the bottom of market then which was 8k now its 10. Should have kept the concours '928 I let go in 2006 for 9 grand it would be 30 now


 I wouldn't be to bothered about the engine issue.

http://hauteag.com/category/porsche-ls-v8-swap/










These LS series Chevy engines are falling out of scrap yards all over the States for buttons.

With the right one it would probably be quicker as well as go forever. And a plethora of go even faster bits are cheaply available for them.

:biggrin:

http://www.renegadehybrids.com/996/LS-1.html


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I wouldn't be to bothered about the engine issue.
> 
> http://hauteag.com/category/porsche-ls-v8-swap/
> 
> ...


 once went to get a set of wheels for my 928S2 at a place called Jasmine Motorsport and they showed me a turbo twist* like on the 911 in the photo and the centre of the wheel had sheared off the rim, the lad there told me the owner had spun the car at 120mph...didn't meet the owner or rest of the car. More weight in the back? :biggrin:

*(the turbo twists had hollow spokes to save weight)

I thought that was pretty impressive!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706136415234?sort=sponsored&radius=1500&postcode=bb95hg&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&model=MONARO&make=VAUXHALL&page=1

I can just see you in that @BondandBigM :biggrin:

or this

come on the LV must be getting on for this now! which would you really rather have? 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706126366248?make=FORD&model=MUSTANG&sort=price-asc&postcode=bb95hg&advertising-location=at_cars&radius=1500&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&page=1


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

The 996/7 LS engine swap is quite common in the states, trouble is the V8 gives the car a much higher CoG than the low flat 6 and means that the handling goes to pot. It isn't a viable solution really unless you want to visit the scenery backwards in the style of the 60s overcooked 911. A M96/7 rebuild is in the region of £10K so a poorly 911 engine isn't to be taken lightly but to slightly sweeten the medicine, for that price they will enlarge the engine to 3.9l, adding quite a bit of performance to the base 3.6l, rather less to the 3.8l of course. A yank V8 is a wonderful thing (and pretty light too) but mounted far out to the rear of a temperamental German sports car isn't the place for one IMO.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Padders said:


> The 996/7 LS engine swap is quite common in the states, trouble is the V8 gives the car a much higher CoG than the low flat 6 and means that the handling goes to pot. It isn't a viable solution really unless you want to visit the scenery backwards in the style of the 60s overcooked 911. A M96/7 rebuild is in the region of £10K so a poorly 911 engine isn't to be taken lightly but to slightly sweeten the medicine, for that price they will enlarge the engine to 3.9l, adding quite a bit of performance to the base 3.6l, rather less to the 3.8l of course. A yank V8 is a wonderful thing (and pretty light too) but mounted far out to the rear of a temperamental German sports car isn't the place for one IMO.


 Possibly but all the weight is in the bottom of these LS lumps so maybe not such an issue.

It would be interesting to try one that was properly set up just to see how it goes.

http://www.drivingline.com/articles/gas-monkey-garages-ls-swapped-porsche-996-not-just-a-rednecks-ride/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706136415234?sort=sponsored&radius=1500&postcode=bb95hg&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&model=MONARO&make=VAUXHALL&page=1
> 
> I can just see you in that @BondandBigM :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 I'm not really a fan of these new shaped Mustangs although to be fair some of them are quick cars. The Monaro might tempt me but you'd probably be as well going the whole hog and getting a newer shaped Vette.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm not really a fan of these new shaped Mustangs although to be fair some of them are quick cars. The Monaro might tempt me but you'd probably be as well going the whole hog and getting a newer shaped Vette.


 I saw one of these while bobbing around on my bike yesterday, and it actually didn't look too bad.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm not really a fan of these new shaped Mustangs although to be fair some of them are quick cars. The Monaro might tempt me but you'd probably be as well going the whole hog and getting a newer shaped Vette.


 Yeh its the only real yank sports int it?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

you could do worse @BondandBigM and its got a v8

for the price of a packet of fags.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706266783710?postcode=bb95hg&sort=sponsored&make=CADILLAC&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&radius=1500&page=1

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201701181433090?postcode=bb95hg&sort=sponsored&make=CADILLAC&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&radius=1500&page=1

or a bit more

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706186553886?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&sort=sponsored&make=CADILLAC&postcode=bb95hg&advertising-location=at_cars&radius=1500&page=2


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ok back on topic @scottswatches was on the ball this can't be bad can it? Who needs to be rich when you can be poor and still have this. Might as well just laze about do nothing and still have what you want. :biggrin:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707057098904?advertising-location=at_cars&model=7 SERIES&sort=price-asc&make=BMW&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=bb95hg&radius=1500&minimum-badge-engine-size=6.0&page=1

in fact we will have 2 of those for the title in the OP.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> ok back on topic @scottswatches was on the ball this can't be bad can it? Who needs to be rich when you can be poor and still have this. Might as well just laze about do nothing and still have what you want. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707057098904?advertising-location=at_cars&model=7 SERIES&sort=price-asc&make=BMW&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=bb95hg&radius=1500&minimum-badge-engine-size=6.0&page=1
> 
> in fact we will have 2 of those for the title in the OP.


 That's a lot of car for the money !!!

And I could keep my LV

:laugh: :laugh:

Has the Merc docked yet ??


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> That's a lot of car for the money !!!
> 
> And I could keep my LV
> 
> ...


 not yet expected tomorrow bought unseen with plenty of FT Index level discussion - just sent them nearly 10 grand so wish me luck - i'll get pics up when it gets here


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> not yet expected tomorrow bought unseen with plenty of FT Index level discussion - just sent them nearly 10 grand so wish me luck - i'll get pics up when it gets here


 You're a brave man !!

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> You're a brave man !!
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 No fun if you don't take risks is there its going to be a lovely surprise :biggrin:

i've asked them to bow it up its for my Mum. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> No fun if you don't take risks is there its going to be a lovely surprise :biggrin:


 Some years ago I went down south with an old mate of mine when he bought a few bits for an old Lambo he had.

The guy we went to showed us a Ferrari engine he had bought unseen in Italy. Looked fine. The only minor problem was that it had nothing inside. The pistons, con rods and various other presumably very expensive unseen internal bits were missing.

He wasn't a happy camper.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Some years ago I went down south with an old mate of mine when he bought a few bits for an old Lambo he had.
> 
> The guy we went to showed us a Ferrari engine he had bought unseen in Italy. Looked fine. The only minor problem was that it had nothing inside. The pistons, con rods and various other presumably very expensive unseen internal bits were missing.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: wish me luck then mate.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Good luck lol.

Looking forward to the pics :thumbs_up:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Damo516 said:


> Good luck lol.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics :thumbs_up:


 It all worked out heres a few to prove it will get some more up as I go along. Its in wonderful condition and the 400bhp and modernity put even my CL's in the shade - whoever specified this car when it was new knew exactly what they were doing and to the tune of £175,000 on the accompanying Bill of sale circa 2008. Well suited.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice, I'll be watching this thread closely :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

That's a W221 S Class isn't it Nige? Very nice and rather newer than your others if so. I didn't think there was a version badged S55 in the W221 though, I thought the AMG ones were the S63 or S65.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Damo516 said:


> Very nice, I'll be watching this thread closely :thumbsup:


 Heres some more pics to be going on with



Padders said:


> That's a W221 S Class isn't it Nige? Very nice and rather newer than your others if so. I didn't think there was a version badged S55 in the W221 though, I thought the AMG ones were the S63 or S65.


 think there was a 550

the boot is silent on such matters


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Heres some more pics to be going on with
> 
> think there was a 550
> 
> the boot is silent on such matters


 What!

Refuse containers in the frame, would have expected local residents to be more accommodating.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

yes @Padders i'm still working out the merc scheme at the time but this is an S500 5.5 AMG Line Designo I think is the closest I can find to official which means it has everything AMG apart from the engine which is the standard 5.5 V8 with about 390bhp.



Karrusel said:


> What!
> 
> Refuse containers in the frame, would have expected local residents to be more accommodating.


 yeh it was bin day :biggrin:



thats pretty much the standard 5.5 v8 still the most powerful car i've driven to date though its a complete sleeper unless you put your foot down then it flies - amazing how light the car feels to drive.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Ahh it'll be an AMG spec S500 then. Makes no odds what it is called, you still get your 5.5l V8 with just shy of 400hp so all is good. It looks great. With this model I think they merged a lot of the tech and design originally saved for the Maybach (which was canned not long before) and moved this upmarket even further.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> Ahh it'll be an AMG spec S500 then. Makes no odds what it is called, you still get your 5.5l V8 with just shy of 400hp so all is good. It looks great.


 yes thats it mate the higher ones must be mind blowing

After driving this my CL feels like getting in an older V8 porsche.

quiet heavy and more demanding this is a car you can drive to fast to easily.

these pedals were part of the amg line and according to the bill of sale cost the first owner £1175


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The Merc looks the business.



You need to stop with these threads, I'm beginning to ask myself if I really need a couple of Rolex.

This caught my eye, a bit over your £10K budget and maybe not the most desirable spec but I'll bet it would make a great year round daily driver.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706126378341?advertising-location=at_cars&postcode=se17tp&model=911&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&keywords=996&make=PORSCHE&sort=price-asc&body-type=Convertible&body-type=Coupe&radius=1501&page=2


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> The Merc looks the business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a very good find, looks very clean, mint in-fact and for a cab its got to be a good price too. These can only appreciate surely now everyones got over the 'issues' which as usual were exaggerated on the web and in car mags. Its lovely, like the colour with the black wheels too.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


>


 I've had one of these Steve and really would not recommend the X350, Its no where near as nice as its steel sprung forebear it never felt in control and the driving position was very poor.

But and its a big but more seriously the aluminium paint process wasn't good and they corrode bubble - mine was re done under warranty at 4 years old. Also the main brake pipes front to back rusted through when it was again 4 years old resulting in the pedal going to the floor and brake fluid pouring out! My dads an engineer and when he looked at the design he went mad two big gland nuts connecting the pipes over the back axle and all their weight unsupported by clips and the pipes all down the car had tiny fragile clips allowing the pipes to flex. I had a nightmare getting it sorted with the Manufacturer who eventually relented and subsequently there was a recall.

so they may be ok in this respect now but it needs checking on any prospective purchase


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Not quite within budget I know, more like double, and I have shown it before but here is my little mid life dalliance. 997 3.6l manual. This had black wheels when it came into my ownership but I have put the original Lobster claws back on:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Thats a very good find, looks very clean, mint in-fact and for a cab its got to be a good price too. These can only appreciate surely now everyones got over the 'issues' which as usual were exaggerated on the web and in car mags. Its lovely, like the colour with the black wheels too.


 Tempting !!

For reasons I won't bore you with I absolutely can't break into the last party in the sun fund.

Would I miss the my Rolex ???

Probably but I do have a nice gold Gucci which is probably more appropriate attire for such a car so I would get over it.

It does look nice. ( the porker that is)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

A 996 or 997 that holds together is a wonderful thing, less so then they don't admittedly. You are right to be tempted...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

For 10k I would buy the best boxster rather than the cheapest 911.

Though your 997 @Padders looks very nice!

My 4 seat convertible for 5k challenge keeps getting put back. Missed the nice BMW E30s for that money, looks like the Saab 900 Turbo is like a unicorn at that money too.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> For 10k I would buy the best boxster rather than the cheapest 911.
> 
> Though your 997 @Padders looks very nice!
> 
> My 4 seat convertible for 5k challenge keeps getting put back. Missed the nice BMW E30s for that money, looks like the Saab 900 Turbo is like a unicorn at that money too.


 good point I think I'd go for the Cayman

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706176542898?make=PORSCHE&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=se17tp&model=CAYMAN&advertising-location=at_cars&radius=1500&sort=price-asc&page=1



BondandBigM said:


> Tempting !!
> 
> For reasons I won't bore you with I absolutely can't break into the last party in the sun fund.
> 
> ...


 here you go buddy sell the gold rolex and get this you've still got the LV

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706176542898?make=PORSCHE&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=se17tp&model=CAYMAN&advertising-location=at_cars&radius=1500&sort=price-asc&page=1


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> Not quite within budget I know, more like double, and I have shown it before but here is my little mid life dalliance. 997 3.6l manual. This had black wheels when it came into my ownership but I have put the original Lobster claws back on:


 Lovely during my Porsche days with PCGB with 928's there was a big ohh arr when the 997 came out about bonnets not fitting as snugly on the right as the left - though to be honest I could never see the fault myself, a few owners were going OCD about it on new ones they'd bought - is it something you've come across or was it just a few ott blokes in PCGB?

I've been polishing the 2007 5.5 today, it looks purple in the sun its Tanzanite. With Brown nappa leather interior along with the marble and piano black its very contemporary for a big Merc.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Never noticed a bonnet issue and I am now a little scared to check lol. It is over 12 years so I would forgive any minor foibles, luckily it has suffered very few indeed. A lot of the horror stories about these and other early 2000s Porkers are overblown, it drives great, pulls like a train and uses no oil, not bad for an 88k miler. I totally agreee that at around the £10k mark a Cayman or Boxter makes more sense, a cheap Porsche is a bad idea and a £10k 911 is certainly that. The tiptronic wasn't all that great until they swapped it for the PDK so there is a reason why the manuals cost more.

The Merc looks amazing, a whole lot of car for he money. Mercs always are, though like anything originally expensive and German they can be ruinously expensive when they go wrong, the bills are still those of a £100k car. The key is knowing a knowledgable and trustworthy specialist and being able to do a bit yourself.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> For 10k I would buy the best boxster rather than the cheapest 911.
> 
> Though your 997 @Padders looks very nice!
> 
> My 4 seat convertible for 5k challenge keeps getting put back. Missed the nice BMW E30s for that money, looks like the Saab 900 Turbo is like a unicorn at that money too.





Nigelp said:


> good point I think I'd go for the Cayman
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706176542898?make=PORSCHE&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=se17tp&model=CAYMAN&advertising-location=at_cars&radius=1500&sort=price-asc&page=1
> 
> ...


 Probably right, same back in the day with 944's especially the turbo ones with the adjustable suspension option.

Just a better balanced car and if you took off the rose tinted better than any 911 of the day in all sorts of ways.

But

The same today with the Boxter and Gayman.

Crucially despite probably being better they just aren't a 911.



I'm sure both of you know exactly what I mean.

A bit like buying a Skoda and trying to convince your drinking buddies in your local it's as good as a VW.

It might be but they will never believe you no matter what you say.

:biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit like buying a Skoda and trying to convince your drinking buddies in your local it's as good as a VW.


 That's ridiculous. My Skoda Superb is better than a Passat!

VW - for people that can't afford an Audi, and are too daft to buy a Skoda :thumbs_up:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks a beast Nigel, just read the thread through - talk about taking a chance not seeing the car though - don't think I could do that!!

I'd love a S4 b7 avant as my next car, not quite a supercar against its bigger RS brother but still a step up from the norm.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> VW - for people that can't afford an Audi, and are too daft to buy a Skoda :thumbs_up:


 http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706146432462?postcode=se17tp&sort=distance&radius=1501&advertising-location=at_cars&make=VOLKSWAGEN&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&model=PHAETON&page=2

One word

Torque !!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706146432462?postcode=se17tp&sort=distance&radius=1501&advertising-location=at_cars&make=VOLKSWAGEN&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&model=PHAETON&page=2
> 
> One word
> 
> Torque !!


 nice in a hush hush way but watch the bottom of the doors the alloy bubbles like mad where it meets the plastic strip. God I sound boring there yeh buy it at least it won't try and kill you :biggrin:

then again if it kills you Big M's nowt to loose you ain't married are you? So you ain't going to leave her a widow?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> Never noticed a bonnet issue and I am now a little scared to check lol. It is over 12 years so I would forgive any minor foibles, luckily it has suffered very few indeed. A lot of the horror stories about these and other early 2000s Porkers are overblown, it drives great, pulls like a train and uses no oil, not bad for an 88k miler. I totally agreee that at around the £10k mark a Cayman or Boxter makes more sense, a cheap Porsche is a bad idea and a £10k 911 is certainly that. The tiptronic wasn't all that great until they swapped it for the PDK so there is a reason why the manuals cost more.
> 
> The Merc looks amazing, a whole lot of car for he money. Mercs always are, though like anything originally expensive and German they can be ruinously expensive when they go wrong, the bills are still those of a £100k car. The key is knowing a knowledgable and trustworthy specialist and being able to do a bit yourself.


 yeh I know my first 928 cost me £3,600 in 2003 and its first 'service' cost me another 3 grand. :biggrin:

So I cut my losses and paid 9 grand for an S4 in 2004 and the first service cost me £1,500 but believe it or not the old '86 S2 was a better car to drive. Or at least I liked it better it was a thug.



Thats Lyddon terrace Leeds Uni.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> That's ridiculous. My Skoda Superb is better than a Passat!
> 
> VW - for people that can't afford an Audi, and are too daft to buy a Skoda :thumbs_up:


 Back on topic slap my wrist! Here Scott think I've found you one :yes:

Only a 750 but it would do wouldn't it for only half the budget?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706016005618?make=BMW&advertising-location=at_cars&radius=1500&sort=price-asc&minimum-badge-engine-size=5.0&model=7 SERIES&postcode=se17tp&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&page=1


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I know you aren't keen but these are picking up in price these days and they are a bit quick with a few simple mods.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706166490336?postcode=se17tp&aggregatedTrim=R&sort=sponsored&radius=1501&advertising-location=at_cars&make=JAGUAR&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&model=S-TYPE&page=1


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I know you aren't keen but these are picking up in price these days and they are a bit quick with a few simple mods.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706166490336?postcode=se17tp&aggregatedTrim=R&sort=sponsored&radius=1501&advertising-location=at_cars&make=JAGUAR&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&model=S-TYPE&page=1


 They're ok I had a 3.0 se on a 2001 which I paid 2 grand for in about 2010 with 150k on the clock. Sold it for 300 quid a few years later and subsequently if failed its mot with serious structural rot where the front and back sub frames attach.

I'll cross swords with your Jagwhar using this :biggrin:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706176546101?postcode=se17tp&make=BMW&radius=1500&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&model=ALPINA B10&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=sponsored&page=1

surely the miles are testament enough?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

theres one at our local car lot with mot and a descent mot history. 2002 Jag S Type Sport for £250. :biggrin:



If any one fancies an mot'd Jag for the price of a cheap Seiko.

http://www.carsofconwy.co.uk/used-cars


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Enjoy them while you can gentlemen. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/25/new-diesel-petrol-cars-banned-uk-roads-2040-government-unveils/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> theres one at our local car lot with mot and a descent mot history. 2002 Jag S Type Sport for £250. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How much extra to get four matching wheels.

:laugh: :laugh:



WRENCH said:


> Enjoy them while you can gentlemen.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/25/new-diesel-petrol-cars-banned-uk-roads-2040-government-unveils/


 It's only a matter of time. I'll bet in a short few years you won't be able to drive into many big cities in stinky old oil burners or they will make it so expensive via congestion type charging you won't want to.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nigelp said:


> Heres some more pics to be going on with
> 
> think there was a 550
> 
> the boot is silent on such matters


 Interesting, came from Ireland and no towbar? :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Boxbrownie said:


> Interesting, came from Ireland and no towbar? :laugh:


 good point and no chrome caravan


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> good point and no chrome caravan


 Was there any Waterford Crystal or Capo Di Monte left in the boot ?

:tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Was there any Waterford Crystal or Capo Di Monte left in the boot ?
> 
> :tongue:


 :laugh:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Karrusel said:


> Was there any Waterford Crystal or Capo Di Monte left in the boot ?
> 
> :tongue:


 Just a tik ledda studded dog collar then eh?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Boxbrownie said:


> Just a tik ledda studded dog collar then eh?


 :laugh:

That was Nigel's.... :tongue:


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Enjoy them while you can gentlemen.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/25/new-diesel-petrol-cars-banned-uk-roads-2040-government-unveils/


 Its not going to happen! The national grid will not be able to cope for the demand for electric vehicles! Im in favour of hydrogen power!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JDMdenon said:


> Its not going to happen! The national grid will not be able to cope for the demand for electric vehicles! Im in favour of hydrogen power!












I agree just more blow from the political types.

But I live by the seaside, it's windy pretty much 24/7 and when its sunny I get it from dawn till almost dusk.

I reckon as technology advances within 20 years this sort of set up and better batteries for cars will be a viable proposition to get you going.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> I agree just more blow from the political types.
> 
> But I live by the seaside, it's windy pretty much 24/7 and when its sunny I get it from dawn till almost dusk.
> 
> I reckon as technology advances within 20 years this sort of set up and better batteries for cars will be a viable proposition to get you going.


 I agree, i think the reality is somewhere inbetween what they are saying and what the situation is now!!!

I know for a fact we wont have driverless cars, too many people want to prosecute people


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> :laugh:
> 
> That was Nigel's.... :tongue:


 i told you in confidence!

back on topic just found another to add to the collection! Not exactly a supercar but it ain't shabby for 4 grand. Mint fully serviced SL320.

By my standards thats a sensible car. Cheap to run economical and all that with a little 3.2 v6

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707217588496?postcode=ll284su&sort=price-asc&make=MERCEDES-BENZ&radius=1500&model=SL CLASS&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&advertising-location=at_cars&page=1


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

come on @BondandBigM :thumbsup:

might not be a v8 but theyll fall over at £3500 and the monoblocks make up for the missing cylinders. Bet you can see yourself flashing the gold rolex in that with the roof off? :biggrin:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

It will be a slug to drive with the old 3.2l 231hp engine. Those weight over 2 tons, a MX-5 would run rings round it. If you are going to do an SL, get a V8 or at least the later 3.5l V6 which had over 300hp


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> come on @BondandBigM :thumbsup:
> 
> might not be a v8 but theyll fall over at £3500 and the monoblocks make up for the missing cylinders. Bet you can see yourself flashing the gold rolex in that with the roof off? :biggrin:


 Yep Big M and I would look good in that.

:laugh: :laugh:



Padders said:


> Those weight over 2 tons, a MX-5 would run rings round it.


 Who cares

See comment above

:laugh: :laugh:

And in any case I can't get in an MX5, had one as a hire car a few years ago and I just don't fit in one. As said previously they aren't all there cracked up to be anyway.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep Big M and I would look good in that.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 I wasn't really suggesting that you get a MX5. From the little I know of you I can tell it isn't your type of thing but was suggesting why a slow SL makes not a lot of sense whereas a V8 one can be fun.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> I wasn't really suggesting that you get a MX5. From the little I know of you I can tell it isn't your type of thing but was suggesting why a slow SL makes not a lot of sense whereas a V8 one can be fun.


 couldn't agree more but for less than 4 grand its a lovely looking thing when you are just plodding about and don't need to take the fast car?

It would be great for here a gentle tootle down to west shore with the roof off etc.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep Big M and I would look good in that.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 The SL has sold knew it was a good un someone got themselves a bargain there http://www.autotrader.co.uk/used-cars/mercedes-benz/sl-class?expired-ad=true

All gone


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Padders said:


> I wasn't really suggesting that you get a MX5. From the little I know of you I can tell it isn't your type of thing but was suggesting why a slow SL makes not a lot of sense whereas a V8 one can be fun.


 These days I'm a bit more steady away, I've done fast before and it just got me into all sorts of grief with the plod.

:laugh: :laugh:

But I take your point the bigger V8 SL's are probably the better choice.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707167435700?model=SLK&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=se17tp&make=MERCEDES-BENZ&sort=sponsored&radius=1501&page=10

I actually like the look of these newer shape SLK. Quick little cars.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707167435700?model=SLK&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=se17tp&make=MERCEDES-BENZ&sort=sponsored&radius=1501&page=10
> 
> I actually like the look of these newer shape SLK. Quick little cars.


 A bit effeminate :laugh:

And then we were back to proper cars :biggrin:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201704084216771?make=BENTLEY&advertising-location=at_cars&postcode=se17tp&model=TURBO R&radius=1500&sort=sponsored&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&page=1

for the price of one lightly used one owner Rolex. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

@Nigelp

Does this count as a supercar ??

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201707037001142?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=se17tp&advertising-location=at_cars&make=PORSCHE&sort=sponsored&radius=1501&page=28

Considering it's bulk brutally fast and probably handles as well as some of the aforementioned in this thread.

Admittedly they don't look great but nice things to be sat in looking down on the also rans.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Another one that I'm sure if you turned up with cash would be below your £10K budget.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201706206599745?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=se17tp&advertising-location=at_cars&make=PORSCHE&sort=sponsored&radius=1501&page=30


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

You could always get a Ford Sierra

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/cars/article-4749304/Ford-Sierra-RS500-Cosworth-sells-colossal-115K.html

It's over budget though! :jawdrop1:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> @Nigelp
> 
> Does this count as a supercar ??
> 
> ...


 It wouldn't be me as i'm not a farmer but when I was with PCGB I remember one member with a 996 911 saying he was trying as hard as he could on track and he had to move over to let a big black thing past. Which it did. So if it can paste a 911 on track I guess it does?


----------

